# Booker Line-Any Sea Dogs Out There



## Stevejmac (Oct 6, 2007)

Looking for any ex Booker Line personnel
I worked for them between 1974-80, about 2 years before their final demise.
Would be nice to hear from anyone who sailed on their vessels.
For those that may be interested , a new Booker Line site has been opened, certainly worth a look.
In particular I am looking to get in touch with Bob Lavender, believe he now resides in New Zealand.
Be interested , to hear from Billy Whizz, Billy Gordon, or anyone else whose still around

Steve Mac


----------



## kenneth berry (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi Steve,

Suggest you check out my website at:

http://www.bookerline.com/

If you want to leave a message I'll gladly post it on the Guest Book page,

Regards,

Ken


----------



## Jim Gallagher (Oct 7, 2009)

Stevejmac said:


> Looking for any ex Booker Line personnel
> I worked for them between 1974-80, about 2 years before their final demise.
> Would be nice to hear from anyone who sailed on their vessels.
> For those that may be interested , a new Booker Line site has been opened, certainly worth a look.
> ...


hi steve just joined i was on the viking jioned her in guyana around 1970ish cant be sure lost my discharge book yrs ago so hopeing i can find them from anyone on the site, i remember some of the crew bosun named cyril i was on deck also jhonny malloy boxing family from liverpool do you know how to get crew list so i can be sure of dates not good on computers or on this hi tec. cheers jim gallagher from wigan


----------



## CaptRobert (Dec 29, 2021)

Jim Gallagher said:


> hi steve just joined i was on the viking jioned her in guyana around 1970ish cant be sure lost my discharge book yrs ago so hopeing i can find them from anyone on the site, i remember some of the crew bosun named cyril i was on deck also Johnny malloy fromboxing family from liverpool do you know how to get crew list so i can be sure of dates not good on computers or on this hi tec. cheers jim gallagher from wigan.


Sailed on the Vulcan and Viking in 1975 to 1977 while studying for my BSc in nautical studies
Sailed as 2nd Mate. Captains Paddy Hill, Ted Jones,Bob McKechnie, great company great runs.
My wife did a 6 week trip liverpool to Carribeam Island Geoargtown Paramaribo etc.in summer time
MY wife loved it . 6 weeks round trip The TSB bank she worked for gave her the time off and still paid her.
Coming back on the Viking the Gyro compass packed in folllowed by the magnetic compass ripping itself of the monkey Island wrecking itself. No GPS then! W e plopped it back in place took loads of errors, noon sights and star sights became very Sharp. Mary my wife did a lot of the steering on my watch, ABS hate steering as cannot go for smoke beer etc. 
We never left the course line once which you normally do probably due to sharp focus on navigation, wind and sea state etc. Never repeated an ocean passage as accurate as that again.Even with GPS
Captain Robert Smitton BSc Nautical Studies PGCLTHE 
Sailed with some you have mentioned Cyril and Malloy. Bob Mc Kecknie was Master on this trip, a great Captain


----------

